
Apple I BASIC as a Mac OS X Scripting Language - iuguy
http://www.pagetable.com/?p=35
======
blahedo
I'm sure I have stacks of old computer magazines from the mid-80s with
listings that are now begging to be typed in. Does it do graphics, perchance?

------
astrange
You'd think a "Mac OS X Scripting Language" would be an OSA plugin, but
apparently not.

------
anathem
Thank you for this.

